# المنتديات الأردنية > نحبك يا أردن >  من نخوتي و لهجتي تعرف اني اردني

## mylife079

اول ما يصل لأذاننا بعد السلام ونمتاز ونختص بها كأردنيين بشتى المنابت و الأصول كلمة حياك الله
الحمدلله نشتهر بكرمنا و ضيافتنا وفزعتنا لمساعدة مين ما كان نمتاز بالرجولة و الكرم و النبل كرجال و تمتاز نسائنا بالجمال و الأخلاق و بانها ( اخت رجال ) يمكن الإعتماد عليها و الوثوق بها و برايها 
لكن ............
الأن اطلع من الشباك او عزميلك و زميلتك بالجامعة او بالمدرسة او بالعمل , شو بتشوف ... ؟
صرت تشوف العجب شعر واقف خصر ساحل حتى الملابس الداخلية صرنا نعرف شو لونها للجنسين
مش حرام نعمل هيك بحالنا , حتى لهجتنا صرنت نستعر نخكي فيها ما بقصد اللهجة المدنية المعروفة لأهل عمان اللي اعتز وافتخر اني ابنها واللي هي من اجمل اللهجات بالنسبة الي 
بحكي عن ادخال شوية لبناني عشوية سوري عشوية انجليزي عما بعرف شو
في لبناني او سوري او اي اخ عربي ببلده بحكي بلهجتنا طبعا لأ ليه بطلنا نعتز بلهجتنا

ما في احلى من انك تكون نشمي و تكوني نشمية

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*[align=center]ما في احلى من انك تكون نشمي و تكوني نشمية

مشكور يا محمد والله انك نشمي 

وعلى راسي كل النشامى 

الله يكثر من امثالك صديقي[/align]*

----------


## mylife079

مشكور معاذ على المرور

----------


## نبض القلب

بس ممكن يكون داخل فينا عرق مو اردني بنحكي متله خصوصا الام ولا شو رايكم

----------

